# Eeek, new horse arrives tomorrow!!



## T85 (2 April 2015)

Hi, I don't post much in here but am so excited!! My new horse arrives in the morning. He will be the first one I have owned outright and not loaned or shared!! I cannot wait! X


----------



## 9tails (3 April 2015)

How exciting!  It was the most amazing day for me when I got mine, it's only got better over the years.  Good luck!


----------



## _GG_ (3 April 2015)

Oh, how exciting. Having just bought a new one myself and currently sorting collection, I totally understand your excitement. 

Massive congratulations and please post lots of pics when he's with you xxx


----------



## Bradsmum (3 April 2015)

Very exciting.  Be prepared for his wardrobe to increase - it just magically does from my experience.  Brad came with one rug 4 years ago and now has 13.  Ooo 13 could be unlucky, must find something he NEEDS to rectify that -lol.  Good luck with your new horsey and have fun.


----------



## T85 (3 April 2015)

Thanku. He arrives in a couple of hours. He is the horse in my profile pic. Haven't worked out how to post photos on a thread yet. Yes he isn't coming with any rugs so I get to do some pony shopping!! &#128516; x


----------



## ahorseandadog (23 April 2015)

Lucky you! Although, I have the pleasure of owning a horse there is nothing like hugging your new horse for time in your (hopefully) long life together.


----------



## _GG_ (23 April 2015)

C'mon T85....it's been AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaages...what's the dilio? 

We need a full report and pictures


----------



## applecart14 (24 April 2015)

May you have many happy years together, and your future be bright and happy.

I have some tips for you - I hope you won't take offence, I have owned six of my own now and know the routine!
Tip - did you remember to find out what he had been fed so that you could buy some of the same in to start with before changing over?
Tip - if he is a WB (especially if imported) be very careful how long you turn him out for on the spring grass to start with.  In our region its meant to rain today so its possible there could be a small flush of grass.
Tip - is he covered on insurance from the day you pick him up?  We used to insure the horse from midnight the day before collection and we used to collect/arrange delivery as soon after passing the vetting as possible.

Good luck best wishes xxx


----------



## _GG_ (24 April 2015)

applecart14 said:



			May you have many happy years together, and your future be bright and happy.

I have some tips for you - I hope you won't take offence, I have owned six of my own now and know the routine!
Tip - did you remember to find out what he had been fed so that you could buy some of the same in to start with before changing over?
Tip - if he is a WB (especially if imported) be very careful how long you turn him out for on the spring grass to start with.  In our region its meant to rain today so its possible there could be a small flush of grass.
Tip - is he covered on insurance from the day you pick him up?  We used to insure the horse from midnight the day before collection and we used to collect/arrange delivery as soon after passing the vetting as possible.

Good luck best wishes xxx
		
Click to expand...

Good tips, but she'll have had the horse for almost a month now so hoping all is ok and we get an update soon...with pics


----------



## applecart14 (24 April 2015)

_GG_ said:



			Good tips, but she'll have had the horse for almost a month now so hoping all is ok and we get an update soon...with pics 

Click to expand...

Arrgggh - there is a tip - always check the date of an OP!


----------



## _GG_ (24 April 2015)

applecart14 said:



			Arrgggh - there is a tip - always check the date of an OP!  

Click to expand...

I do it all the time!


----------



## T85 (27 April 2015)

Hello. Thanku for the tips. Yes I did find out what he was fed on etc when he came. It has been nearly a month and I am more in love with him everyday. He has the sweetest temperement and is so loving. He is a Fresian cross and only young so we have just been doing groundwork but he is a quick learner. 
However, we did have a scary day today!! The horses have been kept in due to feeds bring fertilised and so I went to turn him out in the school while I kicked out with another pony he has been out in the school with before. Other pony came charging at him and scared the hell out of him at the gate. I still had hold of lead rope and it all happened so quick. He jumped the gate from standing but caught his back foot, lifted gate off its hinges and the gate swiped my legs out from under me!! Luckily we are both ok but my only concern was is my horse ok!! x


----------



## _GG_ (27 April 2015)

T85 said:



			Hello. Thanku for the tips. Yes I did find out what he was fed on etc when he came. It has been nearly a month and I am more in love with him everyday. He has the sweetest temperement and is so loving. He is a Fresian cross and only young so we have just been doing groundwork but he is a quick learner. 
However, we did have a scary day today!! The horses have been kept in due to feeds bring fertilised and so I went to turn him out in the school while I kicked out with another pony he has been out in the school with before. Other pony came charging at him and scared the hell out of him at the gate. I still had hold of lead rope and it all happened so quick. He jumped the gate from standing but caught his back foot, lifted gate off its hinges and the gate swiped my legs out from under me!! Luckily we are both ok but my only concern was is my horse ok!! x
		
Click to expand...

Oh blimey!!! Sounds very scary...glad you are both ok. I guess, if you look on the bright side, you don't have to worry too much about his scope!


----------



## T85 (27 April 2015)

Haha, yes one of the people on my yard saw it happen and said at least you know he has a good jump! Had to go give him lots of cuddles afterwards. X


----------



## applecart14 (28 April 2015)

T85 said:



			Haha, yes one of the people on my yard saw it happen and said at least you know he has a good jump! Had to go give him lots of cuddles afterwards. X
		
Click to expand...

Oh gosh that sounds horrific for you both, glad you are ok x


----------



## T85 (28 April 2015)

Thanku. Yes both ok. Just bit bruised. However he was slightly wary of the gate this morning though &#128533; x


----------



## _GG_ (28 April 2015)

^^^reported as spam^^^


----------



## Princess16 (28 April 2015)

_GG_ said:



			^^^reported as spam^^^
		
Click to expand...

?? Was the poster not for real then ?


----------



## T85 (28 April 2015)

No I am real. There was another post put on this thread that was spam but has been deleted now x


----------



## Princess16 (28 April 2015)

T85 said:



			No I am real. There was another post put on this thread that was spam but has been deleted now x
		
Click to expand...

Oh thanks for clearing that up was thinking no-one could make that story up lol! 

Glad you are both OK - could have been a lot worse !


----------



## T85 (28 April 2015)

Haha. Yes that would have taken a while to make that up. Still in a bit of shock it happened. Yes we r both ok thanku and it could def have been worse. Have been v lucky xox


----------

